# Tell the Color



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/2/18)

Can you please reply with the colours you see in this dress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (23/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Can you please reply with the colours you see in this dress
> View attachment 123592



Aaaahh crap not this again, dude we had family feuds over this a year ago 

Blue and black for old time sakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/2/18)

White and Gold, but then I am colour blind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/2/18)

Read @Dooky post on coriander so thought this will be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (23/2/18)

It's clearly black and blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (23/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Can you please reply with the colours you see in this dress
> View attachment 123592


Ok seriously whats the answer because I'm seeing white and brown/gold?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/2/18)

Andre said:


> White and Gold, but then I am colour blind.



I'm definitely not color blind and I see white and gold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (24/2/18)

Blue and gold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/2/18)

Brown and light grey.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/18)

White and Gold 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (24/2/18)

Here we go again white and gold. Also had a family feud about this one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (24/2/18)

Light Azure/ lilac blue with Bronze Green, now i'm worried if I'm the only one seeing this...where is the graphic designers to confirm? @Pixstar and other?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/18)

acorn said:


> Light Azure/ lilac blue with Bronze Green, now i'm worried if I'm the only one seeing this...where is the graphic designers to confirm? @Pixstar and other?


To me, blue and black but the light gives the black a gold touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (24/2/18)

White and gold. I have no idea why some say black and blue. Luckily going for a eye test on Monday so will know if something is wrong 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

Mustard and white

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (25/2/18)

Ayyyyy this photo has caused so many arguments but never have I ever heard someone say it’s brown and light grey @Raindance 

Lag’d me klaaa with that one... but most say black/blue our white/gold ... it’s a freak of a thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/18)

Everyone reacts differently to this picture, that's the beauty of it. Google "the dress" it's an interesting read


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/18)

Good news, no one has a problem with their eye sight. I picked this straight from Google---- The study, which involved 1,400 respondents, found that 57% saw the dress as blue and black; 30% saw it as white and gold; 10% saw it as blue and brown; and 10% could switch between any of the colour combinations. A small number saw it as blue and gold. Women and older people disproportionately saw the dress as white and gold.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Good news, no one has a problem with their eye sight. I picked this straight from Google---- The study, which involved 1,400 respondents, found that 57% saw the dress as blue and black; 30% saw it as white and gold; 10% saw it as blue and brown; and 10% could switch between any of the colour combinations. A small number saw it as blue and gold. Women and older people disproportionately saw the dress as white and gold.


That means I am either a woman or an older people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (26/2/18)

That's interesting... I always figured the "Black and Blue" people were just trolling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/2/18)

Spyro said:


> That's interesting... I always figured the "Black and Blue" people were just trolling.



So did I, because no ways can it be black and blue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/2/18)

Hooked said:


> So did I, because no ways can it be black and blue!


Lol. The actual dress in the picture is black and blue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (26/2/18)

Jip, seeing black and blue also. With and without my glasses lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

